# Kontakt Programming 101



## flashman (May 18, 2012)

So if someone wanted to really get on top of Kontakt programming what is the best route? There doesn't seem to be a definitive book on the subject. Is it just the manual + trial and error? Any help gratefully received.


----------



## bdr (May 18, 2012)

There are some tutorials by the likes of macprovideo and groove3 available that might help


----------



## williemyers (May 19, 2012)

flashman @ Fri May 18 said:


> So if someone wanted to really get on top of Kontakt programming what is the best route?


hey, Flashman. there are at least a couple of really good bb's with tips for Kontakt Scripting. You're on one of the best right here! Also, take a look at:
http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... .php?f=205


flashman @ Fri May 18 said:


> There doesn't seem to be a definitive book on the subject.


actually, there is... it's called "KSP Scripting 1" by Mike Novy and you can get it here:
http://www.amazon.com/KSP-Scripting-1-Mike-Novy/dp/3839150515 (http://www.amazon.com/KSP-Scripting-1-M ... 3839150515)

good luck with it, hope this helps


----------



## flashman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks thats very helpful!


----------



## Moonchilde (May 19, 2012)

Aren't those links for simply scripting? I consider programming to be a different aspect of Kontakt vs scripting, and he made a scripting topic, too.

For learning about Kontakt's programming features that don't involve scripting. There is a lot that can be done.


----------

